# "German minister compares anti-G20 protesters to Islamist terrorists"



## The Bread Guy (10 Jul 2017)

Interesting comparison, indeed ...


> German Interior Minister Thomas de Maiziere said on Monday that some anti-capitalist protesters at the G20 summit in Hamburg at the weekend were "criminal anarchists" who had acted like neo-Nazis or Islamist terrorists.
> 
> About 20,000 police struggled to contain several hundred demonstrators who torched cars, looted shops and hurled Molotov cocktails and stones during the July 7-8 summit. Tens of thousands more people demonstrated peacefully.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Jul 2017)

More Neo-Nazi than Islamist's, the latter leaders generally have a long term plan, the former are generally more opportunistic hell raisers.


----------

